# Show Your Stoopid SPAM Emails . . .



## Kevin (May 17, 2016)

Some of them are just hilarious:



 

You just know I'm going to open that attachment. I heard on the radio yesterday a guy saying that the people who make this stuff up dumb it down on purpose so that they know anyone who does fall for it is not going to wise up at any point during the con process. I believe that.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## DKMD (May 17, 2016)

But your listed product *is* nice, and sometimes I need nicely product for happy times. I, too, may be interested in increasing quantity if pricing is favorable. I'm anxiously awaiting your response.

Best regards

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Jim Beam (May 17, 2016)

I don't get any spam emails. What is wrong with me?


----------



## JR Parks (May 17, 2016)

We can fix that Robert!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Schroedc (May 17, 2016)

You most assuredly have goodly product and meeting the highly standards of our needing makes the choice of you as our most important sourcing of products like you manufacture.


----------



## NeilYeag (May 17, 2016)

A friend of mine and I met this Nigerian guy who was actually and engineer and a real professional. And we got to talking about all of the scam emails that come from that part of the world. We asked him about the misspelling and the wrong grammar and how bad these things were when one read them His comment was that was the marketing genius behind these things. If someone read it properly then of course they would not respond. The people that respond obviously can not read it properly or did not read it thoroughly. Bingo that is the target market.!! And sending out millions of these on a weekly basis for sure they play the averages and come across enough dumb fish to make it work. Interesting huh.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Brink (May 18, 2016)

@Kevin, didn't some wise-arse actually mail you some?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Kevin (May 18, 2016)

Brink said:


> @Kevin, didn't some wise-arse actually mail you some?
> 
> View attachment 104460



Yes he did, and my wife almost threw it out because she was afraid I might get a virus if I opened it. 

Does the wiseguy need any more Texas sauces of any kind?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Kevin (May 18, 2016)

DKMD said:


> But your listed product *is* nice, and sometimes I need nicely product for happy times. I, too, may be interested in increasing quantity if pricing is favorable. I'm anxiously awaiting your response.
> 
> Best regards



You attempted sucky bad punctuation for bad chinese mimkry suk two bad for prosessing you oerder. Kindly explore my attachment for beterment of many quality order.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kevin (May 19, 2016)

And the hits just keep coming....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Schroedc (May 19, 2016)

I got one this morning we can't publish here.... I didn't know some of the acts described were even physically possible but it was flattering she thought I could help her with them...

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Kevin (May 19, 2016)

Schroedc said:


> I got one this morning we can't publish here.... I didn't know some of the acts described were even physically possible but it was flattering she thought I could help her with them...



I feel neglected. I never get any of the x-rated ones. I guess the word is out that I am past double nickels.


----------



## Kenbo (May 21, 2016)

Mrs Kenbo got one that said that she could reduce the size of her ass in just 2 weeks but she said that she liked me just the way I was.

Reactions: Great Post 1 | Funny 7


----------



## Kenbo (May 21, 2016)

Seriously though, I got this private message on a different forum this morning.........



Hello my dear,
How are you doing today? i hope my message find you in good health over there, please my dear i saw your profile today and i became interested, my name is miss Ciara Sands. I wish to have you as a friend, if you care. I have an important reasons to request your interest for a Serious Relationship, i will be happy if you can contact me directly to this my private email address([email protected]), so that i can easily explain to you more about me and also send you my picture because I have something very Important to tell you.

Your New Friend
Miss Ciara.




Obviously I reported it.


----------



## Kevin (May 21, 2016)

Kenbo said:


> Seriously though, I got this private message on a different forum this morning.........
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well if you're not going to be her friend, do you mind if I contact her? I'd like to hear something important from Miss Ciara . . . . .

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Kenbo (May 21, 2016)

Kevin said:


> Well if you're not going to be her friend, do you mind if I contact her? I'd like to hear something important from Miss Ciara . . . . .



Help yourself.


----------



## Kevin (May 21, 2016)

Kenbo said:


> Help yourself.



Well I contacted her and she already replied with the important information. She said if Kenbo sends Kevin $1000 it will bring us both very best good luck.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Kenbo (May 21, 2016)

Kevin said:


> Well I contacted her and she already replied with the important information. She said if Kenbo sends Kevin $1000 it will bring us both very best good luck.



Obviously, Miss Ciara is not the sharpest tool in the shop. If I (being Canadian) send you (being American) $1000 for good luck........by the time the currency exchange is done, you should have yourself a nice shiny quarter. Good luck doing anything with that.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Kevin (May 21, 2016)

Kenbo said:


> Obviously, Miss Ciara is not the sharpest tool in the shop. If I (being Canadian) send you (being American) $1000 for good luck........by the time the currency exchange is done, you should have yourself a nice shiny quarter. Good luck doing anything with that.



Fine. Keep your damn quarter. But going against Miss Ciara _bling you vely vely bod ruck_.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kenbo (May 21, 2016)

Kevin said:


> Fine. Keep your damn quarter. But going against Miss Ciara _bling you vely vely bod ruck_.




Too late. That's why you have the currency worth $1000 and I have the currency worth $0.25.


----------



## Kevin (May 21, 2016)

When I pay for site services and monthly server costs they are billed to me in British Pounds. It hurts.


----------

